# AI Nano on biocube29, or other light?



## SourGummy (Apr 29, 2011)

I am getting ready to upgrade my light, thought about doing a DIY led upgrade to the hood, but the more I read about it, the more it feels like i'll mess it up. So now I am thinking about ditching the hood and get an AI Nano instead. GoReef has it for $330 + free shipping, is that a good price or should i keep looking? Also any suggestion on other light fixture to get? My budgey is $400 including tax and shipping, and no hanging from the ceiling as I am in a condo, and cannot DIY any hanging poles behind the tank/stand as the tank is unmovable at this point.

thanks all


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Easy la!

get his setup

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35292

sell the tank + stand + your original hood for $200 (same price I sold you the set)

and you get instant LED upgrade for $80

Best Deal EVER!

no fuss no mess


----------

